# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  پاک کردن با دوز بالا !!!

## ahmaduse

آقا و خانم های محترم یلداتون مبارک !!!

عالیجنابان !!
بنده ی فرم خبری دارم چون برام امنیتش زیادی مهمه !! تگ های editor رو انگار زیادی با دوز بالا پاک کردم !!! که موقع چاپ و نمایششون به کاربر بصورت متنی نشون میده !!!!!

خواستم ببینم شیوه درست پاک کردن فیلدی که از نوع متنی هست مثل متن یک خبر !!
که میتونه شامل علس و ویدئو هم باشه چیه !!

-----------------
لطفن یک تابع کلین درست درمون بگید کلین من یا زیادی ضعیفه یا زیادی قوی !! 
-----------------

در ضمن من با توابع زیر کلین میکنم قبل از درج !!
ممنون دوستان !!
stripslashes($str)
str_replace
get_magic_quotes_gpc()
strip_tags

از تمام توابع بالا تحت یک فانکشن !! برای clean کردن استفاده کرده ام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
----------------
ممنون پیشاپیش.

----------


## us1234

مشکل از sanitize کردن نیست ، شما کار خوبی کردید که با دوز بالا انجام دادید ...

مساله اینه که برای نمایش هم باید یک تابع cleanOut درست کنید و تمام تگ های html را به حالت قبل برگردونید :

 $text = html_entity_decode($text, ENT_QUOTES, 'UTF-8');

----------

